# Endor video



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Found this. Maybe everyone has seen it, but I didn't so I thought I would share the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oonC9jo-awI&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Found this. Maybe everyone has seen it, but I didn't so I thought I would share the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oonC9jo-awI&feature=related


 
Even video doesn't show how HUGE this dog is...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am glad I got to see him once...and feel the pain. 

That dog had a head like a presa I swear. unlike any mal I've seen in my area...I think he was 95+- when I saw him...There are a couple 100 lb mals in my area, none built like that.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, he is a whopper for sure. he really moves like a 60 lb mali on agility courses though. Endor is nice dog, no dog aggression, social with people, good with kids. Reminds me a lot of my Rudy in a lot of ways. 
I really miss having Endor around here. Maybe someday we will get him back. He was a fun dog to hang out with, even my wife liked him.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Yeah, he is a whopper for sure. he really moves like a 60 lb mali on agility courses though. Endor is nice dog, no dog aggression, social with people, good with kids. Reminds me a lot of my Rudy in a lot of ways.
> I really miss having Endor around here. Maybe someday we will get him back. He was a fun dog to hang out with, even my wife liked him.


Seen a pup out of Evgeny, very nice. 

I am thinking of a pup from Evgeny Mike. Could you shed some light on him? I am particularly interested to know about social behaviour as well as work because I just cannot be bothered to deal with dog aggression! 

PM me if you wish.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Even video doesn't show how HUGE this dog is...


But Gerben is a giant of a man, so Endor looks smaller next to him.......:^o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Yeah, he is a whopper for sure. he really moves like a 60 lb mali on agility courses though. Endor is nice dog, no dog aggression, social with people, good with kids. Reminds me a lot of my Rudy in a lot of ways.
> I really miss having Endor around here. Maybe someday we will get him back. He was a fun dog to hang out with, even my wife liked him.


 
I know it's a buisness for you but I have to ask because I've seen every video posted on youtube and Berts site about Endor..why did you sell him ??

The dog is a beast, maybe he doesn't produce consistently but still...you aren't dumpster diving by any stretch of the imagination, why did you let him go ??

Teeth or no teeth, low percentage of good pups etc..he is a keeper, is there something else that would influence you ??


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there any updates on whats happened to endor, I have an endor grandaughter out of bongo massop and I must say she is the most impressive bitch I have ever come across,far stronger than my ringo wolterink daughter. Heaps of power in the work but very stable and sensible. It would be a shame to see a super dog like endor just suddenly disappear, I hope that Gerban or Mike get him back!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd love to see that dog on US Soil competing in a US Sport with a shit-hot handler and see what he could do, whether it be ringsport, PSA or Schutzund. I think he could be a real showstopper and simply fun just to watch him...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ben Haley said:


> Is there any updates on whats happened to endor, I have an endor grandaughter out of bongo massop and I must say she is the most impressive bitch I have ever come across,far stronger than my ringo wolterink daughter. Heaps of power in the work but very stable and sensible. It would be a shame to see a super dog like endor just suddenly disappear, I hope that Gerban or Mike get him back!!


The ****ing name dropping has begun....shame really.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> I'd love to see that dog on US Soil competing in a US Sport with a shit-hot handler and see what he could do, whether it be ringsport, PSA or Schutzund. I think he could be a real showstopper and simply fun just to watch him...


Have any KNPV-line dogs done really sensational in Mondio or French Ring? I'd love to see video of them in Ring, just because MR & FR are the two that I really like to watch that are available in America (I DO love the KNPV footage, but that's obviously not an option over here), and I've really liked the KNPV dog videos I've gotten to see.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good God, the dog produced more little ******* than anything else. AND as an added bonus, because so many of his offspring matured late, you got to wait for 15 months to see if you were ****led or not.

I love the way the dog works. However, this does not mean he will produce enough good dogs to make it worthwhile. The long wait is why people choose the mal in the first place. 

What is it you think the dog will do in Mondio ? I think that there would be a lot A LOT of control issues with that dog. KNPV is a certificate right ? They pass it one time and call it a day. He would be starting with MR1. 

It would be interesting, but very very unlikely. Who is going to catch the dog ? LOL


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Have any KNPV-line dogs done really sensational in Mondio or French Ring? I'd love to see video of them in Ring, just because MR & FR are the two that I really like to watch that are available in America (I DO love the KNPV footage, but that's obviously not an option over here), and I've really liked the KNPV dog videos I've gotten to see.
> 
> -Cheers


There is a guy in my club that has two KNPV Dutchies one is just over a year old (not sure who from) and the other is a pup from Mike Suttle. The older dog is doing very well and will with out a doubt make it past FR1. I haven't seen the pup for a couple of months, but I'm heading down to train all next week and will get a chance to see her work.


----------

